# FreeBSD 9.0 missing space on ZFS



## okeeblow (Jan 27, 2012)

I've had trouble lately with my ZFS boot volume filling up. I created it following this guide. It's zpool version 28 and zfs version 5.

bute/usr/home shows 88GiB used, but *du* shows 3. *du -x* was used to skip the other zpool mounted below usr/home. There are no snapshots.


```
[root@emi#/usr] uname -a
FreeBSD emi 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
[root@emi#/usr] zfs list
NAME                       USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
bute                       109G      0   636M  legacy
bute/swap                 8.25G  8.01G   245M  -
bute/tmp                  7.69M      0  7.69M  /tmp
bute/usr                  99.0G      0  8.55G  /usr
bute/usr/crash              31K      0    31K  /usr/crash
bute/usr/home             88.2G      0  88.2G  /usr/home
bute/usr/ports            1.96G      0   261M  /usr/ports
bute/usr/ports/distfiles  1.71G      0  1.71G  /usr/ports/distfiles
bute/usr/ports/packages     31K      0    31K  /usr/ports/packages
bute/usr/src               349M      0   349M  /usr/src
bute/var                  1.35G      0   532M  /var
bute/var/db                841M      0   808M  /var/db
bute/var/db/pkg           33.2M      0  33.2M  /var/db/pkg
bute/var/empty              31K      0    31K  /var/empty
bute/var/log               512K      0   512K  /var/log
bute/var/mail               34K      0    34K  /var/mail
bute/var/run               116K      0   116K  /var/run
bute/var/tmp              7.37M      0  7.37M  /var/tmp
cute                      2.64T  22.9G  2.64T  /usr/home/okeeblow/Pool
```


```
[root@emi#/usr] zfs get -r all bute/usr/homeNAME           PROPERTY              VALUE                  SOURCE
bute/usr/home  type                  filesystem             -
bute/usr/home  creation              Fri Dec 23 16:18 2011  -
bute/usr/home  used                  88.2G                  -
bute/usr/home  available             0                      -
bute/usr/home  referenced            88.2G                  -
bute/usr/home  compressratio         1.00x                  -
bute/usr/home  mounted               yes                    -
bute/usr/home  quota                 none                   default
bute/usr/home  reservation           none                   default
bute/usr/home  recordsize            128K                   default
bute/usr/home  mountpoint            /usr/home              inherited from bute/usr
bute/usr/home  sharenfs              off                    default
bute/usr/home  checksum              fletcher4              inherited from bute
bute/usr/home  compression           off                    default
bute/usr/home  atime                 on                     default
bute/usr/home  devices               on                     default
bute/usr/home  exec                  on                     default
bute/usr/home  setuid                on                     default
bute/usr/home  readonly              off                    default
bute/usr/home  jailed                off                    default
bute/usr/home  snapdir               hidden                 default
bute/usr/home  aclmode               discard                default
bute/usr/home  aclinherit            restricted             default
bute/usr/home  canmount              on                     default
bute/usr/home  xattr                 off                    temporary
bute/usr/home  copies                1                      default
bute/usr/home  version               5                      -
bute/usr/home  utf8only              off                    -
bute/usr/home  normalization         none                   -
bute/usr/home  casesensitivity       sensitive              -
bute/usr/home  vscan                 off                    default
bute/usr/home  nbmand                off                    default
bute/usr/home  sharesmb              off                    default
bute/usr/home  refquota              none                   default
bute/usr/home  refreservation        none                   default
bute/usr/home  primarycache          all                    default
bute/usr/home  secondarycache        all                    default
bute/usr/home  usedbysnapshots       0                      -
bute/usr/home  usedbydataset         88.2G                  -
bute/usr/home  usedbychildren        0                      -
bute/usr/home  usedbyrefreservation  0                      -
bute/usr/home  logbias               latency                default
bute/usr/home  dedup                 off                    default
bute/usr/home  mlslabel                                     -
bute/usr/home  sync                  standard               default
bute/usr/home  refcompressratio      1.00x                  -
```


```
[root@emi#/usr] du -hsx /usr/home
3.2G	/usr/home
```

Earlier, I freed 2GiB of distfiles, could see 2G free space in df, but it was gone just a moment later, back to 0 bytes free. Any ideas?


----------



## ctengel (Jan 30, 2012)

Can you show us a zpool list and zpool status please?


----------

